# Saint Paul Saddlery



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I recently commissioned a new draft bridle from Saint Paul Saddlery. It has silver studs, is made of doubled black leather. I also bought a beautiful pair of braided split reins. It, in total, costed me $50 and ten days to make. I am incredible pleased with the end result of the bridle - it is exactly what I wanted.

The owner has recently had to cut hours and take a second job, which really makes me sad, since he is a third generation store owner. I really, really advise you to check out the website - he makes halters, bridles, saddles, harnesses, etc., and ships them out to wherever - and his prices are amazing. So, if you are looking for new tack or saddles, give the website a look. I really want to see his business pick up again. 

St Paul Saddlery - Home


----------



## kac7700 (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't even know this place existed! Thank you for sharing. Their prices are so reasonable and I'm in the market for a saddle. I'm going to check this out this weekend!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmm.. I'll have to check it out too. I'm looking for a couple of saddles.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks! If you could, try and spread the word. I really want to help this guy stay in business


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I may have to save some money up for an all black, leather set..
I really like the site, not to mention the prices! Only thing I could possibly complain about is no pictures of the western headstalls. I'll have to discuss with my mum to see if she wants to get me a great going away present for college xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Iseul said:


> I may have to save some money up for an all black, leather set..
> I really like the site, not to mention the prices! Only thing I could possibly complain about is no pictures of the western headstalls. I'll have to discuss with my mum to see if she wants to get me a great going away present for college xD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well isn't that just handy! I happen to be in the process of buying an all black leather set of tack. AND I have a black headstall! This is one he made for my draft cross, black with silver studding. It took him ten days, I believe.


----------

